# pic's of the associated tc5



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

http://www.rcworld.ch/neueprojekte.asp?id=3173


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

wow go to belt drive and batts on the right hand side.BIG change for AE.


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

yeap,it's pretty cool man i surfin the web lookin for more pic's right now


----------

